# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Не работает программа

## Nastya777

Люди!!! Помогите, не работает программа ASUS Gamer OSD, когда её запускаю она "Не отвечает"! Что делать? Помогите...

----------


## MNK

попробуйте вот вроде бы рабочая программа
http://turbo.to/m7na28b25opl.html

----------

